# PaddleCats!!!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Update:

2 Blue

3 Green

3 Yellow


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

UPDATE:

1 BLUE

3 YELLOW

3 GREEN

WE WILL HAVE NEW PICS UP SOON OF THE GREEN AND YELLOW PADDLECATS!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Update*

Only 3 Yellow and 3 Green left!

Want a particular color or custom feature? Call us now to get it made this summer!!! Fall delivery of your custom Hyside!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*UPDATE*

1 Green left!
3 Yellow

In the pics you can see the larger, reinforced bail hole section and the tubes are a bit larger, from 19" to 20.5".


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Hyside Inflatables said:


> 1 Green left!
> 3 Yellow
> 
> In the pics you can see the larger, reinforced bail hole section and the tubes are a bit larger, from 19" to 20.5".


ALL OUT OF GREEN PADDLECATS!

2 YELLOW LEFT (One going to Salida soon as a demo...)

Get any color you want, customize it this late-summer production only! Deadline is July 15th.


----------

